# About to purchase JL's but unsure which ones to buy.



## firetyrant (Jul 24, 2009)

I have a 99 honda prelude, with alpine cda 9886 deck, will be upgrading to Eclipse AVN726e Navi. I listen to mostly rock (Coheed and Cambria, Protest the Hero, Weezer) but I also listen to rap (E40, Lil wayne, Chris Brown, some old school). I'm planning on running JL audio's through out my entire car, With 6.5 zr's in the front 8" zr mid-bass in the rear to take out the 6x9. I'm stuck on which size I should get for my sub, but I'll give you some dimensions so you can help me decide. I plan on taking out my rear seat back to put the sub more inside the car, I still kind of need my trunk. The height/width of the opening between the trunk and car is 17"h x 28"w. I do have a strut bar in the trunk that I will need to work around either add spacers to give me more clearence or whatever. If you need more info from me then I'll be happy to give it. thanks for all your help so far, this site rawks.


P.s. If you could point me to some installers that make great boxes I would appreciate it. I live in the East Bay area in California.


----------



## YouSirName (Feb 1, 2010)

I would suggest a 12w6 if you would like to keep some of your trunk space as the w7 need more space. Also, there's a guy in San Jose by the name of Bing who's supposed to be a top notch installer. I'm sure somebody else with more experience than me will chime in shortly.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, so you are running a 6.5" set in the front and using the rear deck for mid bass? Then putting a sub or two in the trunk? What amps are you using?

I must say, the last Prelude I sold a system in was the best sounding (not best SQ, just best in like most fun to listen to) system I had heard in a long time. It was a '99 or '00, so very similar to yours. His set up was:

Alpine CDA-9887 
Front: JL C5 650 components
Rear: JL VR 650 coax
Mid/High amp: older PPI PCX 4125 (125 x 4) he already had
Bass Amp: JL 500/1v2
Sub: JL 12W6v2 (in custom ported box we built)

We did quite a bit of Dynamat in the doors, rear deck, and trunk. After we ran the Imprint, it was awesome. It made me and the installer want a Prelude. I don't know if this helped you at all, but I just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## firetyrant (Jul 24, 2009)

hd600/4 speakers and 750/1 for bass. I'm actually unsure if putting the mid bass in the rear deck would be a good idea. BTW did he have a rear strut bar in the trunk, cause I see that as something most installers would want to avoid. I see it as a challange and I don't wanna take it out.


edit: I haven't purchased anything yet, I'm going through the research stage (mostly finding out how much I'll be spending) I do like JL audios ZR series though.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Midbass in the rear deck is fine.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

firetyrant said:


> P.s. If you could point me to some installers that make great boxes I would appreciate it. I live in the East Bay area in California.


Bing is the man.

One other option that's closer to you is Ernesto at Sound Innovations in Hayward. Awesome work. soundinnovations.com


----------



## tonym (Jun 21, 2009)

trunk in them has lots of room dont it?


----------

